# life of Brian sketch



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I just feel the need for something light-hearted on this forum, So


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Brings back happy memories along with "three rocks, two stones and a packet of gravel please" and many other such superb moments....






"Norwegian Blue - lovely plumage!"






Thanks,

Dave


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Excellent Dave :lol: 

OTHER posts have been getting on my Thru'penny bits so I thought I'd introduce some Humour :wink: :lol: Ssssh.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Thank you VERY much :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thank you VERY much :lol: :lol: 

8O That's alright Geoff,if you're at Hatton you can have a signed photo if you want? :lol: :lol:


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

its says it all


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Whilst on Monty,






tony :lol:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Now that's what MHF'S all about Laughter & Friendship :!:










Oh & Motorhomes :wink:


----------

